# Marine Fish pictures need for iPhone app



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi All,

I am an iPhone developer and am almost finished writing my third iPhone app for our hobby. It is a Marine Fish Reference and I am in desperate need of saltwater fish pictures. I need any and all pictures so no need to ask me which fish I need.

If I use your photos each one will be credited to you in the app. I hope you will help me out.

BTW, when the app comes out I will give away promo codes for the app in a contest that we will announce at the time.

Thanks in advance,

Marlene


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

how's this pic?

though u can't see it quite well, its a Cleaner Wrasse cleaning up a Blue Devil Damselfish with a mummichog minnow in the background.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Would these help?


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i would think they do


----------



## Fish Finder (Aug 3, 2009)

I got tons of pic's ill post a few and if u want more just ask me here or send me a pm.


----------



## Fish Finder (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

wow beautiful fish u guys


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow, great pics everyone. Subscribing! 
Thread stuck to the top, btw, Marlene.. best wishes with the app.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

woah. those are some great looking fish!


----------



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

Thank you all so much, keep those pictures coming and if you can each PM me your full real name (if you don't mind) so that I can credit you in the app.

You guys are awesome and I appreciate it very much.

Marlene


----------



## Fish Finder (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

This iPhone app would someone using an Android phone be able to get a hold of it? I think we've had some iPhone apps head our way..

Also, you said you've made two other apps?? Have you made for freshwater before?? I'd love that! Good luck with finishing this app!


----------



## Fish Finder (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Fish Finder (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Fish Finder (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

name your fish, I got TONS of photos.


----------



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

I need lots!! Do you have pictures online somewhere KillzKayz?

Thanks in advance...marlene


----------



## SuperEDRocks (Dec 31, 2011)

I hope the Valentini Puffer image will help!!!


----------



## mistygreen (May 14, 2012)

Amazing pictures..I like all pictures ..Hey i am looking more pictures like this.Thanks!!


----------



## blacksi (Nov 11, 2012)

marlenez, you should put in the original post to include the names of the fish with the picture just to make it more friendly for people looking for fish ideas.


Keep the pics coming.
Hippo Tang (Dori)


----------

